# Water fed telescopic poles any thoughts



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Unfortunately we have white gutters and soffits, which show the dirt and are a pain to clean from a ladder.

Just wondered if anyone has tried the telescopic water fed poles with success and has any thoughts?


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I have one, I brought a pro one that you can angle the head to clean the soffits and upstairs windows because we can't access ours upstairs.
It works good but they are heavy when full of water. If I can find the buyer I will post a link for you.

I've had mine about three years now without any issues.

Got it, *THIS* is it.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Vossman said:


> I have one, I brought a pro one that you can angle the head to clean the soffits and upstairs windows because we can't access ours upstairs.
> It works good but they are heavy when full of water. If I can find the buyer I will post a link for you.
> 
> I've had mine about three years now without any issues.
> ...


I'd looked at these before though never got round to buying.

Not so much for my upstairs windows as I've a ladder but I've 3 velux windows would yours adjust suitably do you reckon?


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

macca666 said:


> I'd looked at these before though never got round to buying.
> 
> Not so much for my upstairs windows as I've a ladder but I've 3 velux windows would yours adjust suitably do you reckon?


If you can get a straight pole to the windows then it would be okay, I brought a small bit that fits the end of the pole to the brush that enables it to swivel somewhat. 
Mine seems well made and feels it, it's just heavy with 15 feet of water in it :lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I have one made by Teleskopic (yes a K, not a C) but they don't seem to be available any more. It's a 22 foot model (AL22) and pretty unwieldy at longer extensions. I'm using mine with my DI Vessel for the upstairs windows as well as the soffits/gutters. Which... need doing. 😞


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got one, it has a clear vinyl tube that splits to two spray nozzles in the brush, with the hose being only 8mm no issues with weight of water. I've used mine for cleaning gutter, soffits and windows, I squirt a bit of washing up liquid on the brush and feed tap water through and then swap to DI water and rinse. I think i paid about £120, fibreglass sectional pole.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Think I'd be avoiding soap on your windows Rundie. It gets under the seals and continues to run out when rinsing causing streaks. Usually takes a few washes to get rid of it so it doesn't streak. :thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Think I'd be avoiding soap on your windows Rundie. It gets under the seals and continues to run out when rinsing causing streaks. Usually takes a few washes to get rid of it so it doesn't streak. :thumb:


Agreed, I use a little screenwash on the brush when I do mine, window cleaner bloke told me to do that, then rinse with water, not perfect but at least the daylight can get in :lol:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't say i've had an issue to date but it's a fair point so I'll use some screenwash in future.


----------

